# Deus Ex : Mankind divided



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2016)

Out on Tuesday , getting some really good reviews

I think il be getting it


----------



## stdP (Aug 19, 2016)

Waiting for a month or two for it to bed down a bit I think (and probably a new graphics card as well)... but DE:HR was easily my favourite FPS of the last five years or so, so I'll probably also like this.

...but all they ever do is remind me how utterly mind-bogglingly awesome the original was, and how it made even the titan of Half Life seem a bit stale from a gameplay perspective. Must go and replay it again and check it's not just rose-augmented goggles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2016)

Like the look of it but only a week and a bit into NMS so think I'll leave this till later in the year when it'll be on sale.


.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2016)

Really, really want this but can't get it just now....PS4 VR is out in 6 weeks and I'm betting VR is the next step in gaming.  Loved the first one and HR.

And certainly not wasting any money on NMS


----------



## snadge (Aug 29, 2016)

VR is about 18 months off yet, it works but not good enough.


----------



## stdP (Aug 30, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Really, really want this but can't get it just now...



There's been a good few "day 1" and "day 3" patches to fix what seem like some fairly fundamental issues (esp. regarding mouse control), plus a lot of people upset about spending real money on disposable items in a single player game. Think I'll be waiting out on this one myself. A shame since DE:HR was in a pretty good state from day 1 IIRC.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 30, 2016)

snadge said:


> VR is about 18 months off yet, it works but not good enough.


You've obviously not used it.

A Samsung 6 phone is currently doing awesome VR.   All games will go this way.

Anyway derail.   DX is awesome but I can't get this one just now.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 7, 2016)

Zero Punctuation : Deus Ex Mankind Divided


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 8, 2016)

Apparently you can play this game in 4k resolution when the PS4 Pro comes out in November.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 8, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Apparently you can play this game in 4k resolution when the PS4 Pro comes out in November.


It'll just be scaled up - not true 4k


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2017)

What isa the open world bit like, is Prague a huge play area?


----------



## magneze (Feb 17, 2017)

It's pretty big - easily the bigger than any area of Human Revolution. However, it's broken up into bits that you need to travel to via tube.


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2017)

Ah, bit like homefront the revolution, or Thief, is there lots to do, interesting,  i found HR very empty? I am also not big on story in games, atmosphere, world is my thing

12.00 on steam, hovering at moment.


----------



## magneze (Feb 17, 2017)

treelover said:


> Ah, bit like homefront the revolution, or Thief, is there lots to do, interesting,  i found HR very empty? I am also not big on story in games, atmosphere, world is my thing
> 
> 12.00 on steam, hovering at moment.


I really like it - sunk 52 hours into the thing so far and now starting on the DLC, but then again Human Revolution is one of my favourites games of all time.


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2017)

I found that slightly boring, can you play it(MK) a bit of an action game, etc?


----------



## magneze (Feb 17, 2017)

treelover said:


> I found that slightly boring, can you play it(MK) a bit of an action game, etc?


Sort of - you can definitely go in guns blazing, but it's difficult as it's more realistic. So you go around starting shootouts and then the city police descend immediately as you might expect rather than wave after wave in a typical action game.


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2017)

ok, prob get it, was considering rise of tomb raider, but found last one has no replayability, etc.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Sep 5, 2018)

Playing through this ATM ..picked it up for 2 squid from crack convertors  Amazing .. probably the best game in the current generation.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2018)

I keep seeing it for £6 in my amazon recommendations. I think I’ll pick it up soon.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Sep 5, 2018)

I would... the plot is pretty shit (as usual) but the depth is very easy to get lost in.


----------



## Ming (Feb 11, 2019)

Project Snowblind the 'lost' Deus Ex game (originally conceived as a multi player add on) is 85% off on Steam for the next 5 hours (less than 2 quid).


----------



## Ming (Feb 11, 2019)

2018 Review.


----------

